# thunderbird & hotmail



## darkniko (17 Février 2006)

bonjour est-ce que quelqun sait comment recevoir les messages d'un compte hotmail sur thunderbird merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2006)

Bonjour 

MacFreePOPs


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Février 2006)

Hotmail ne gère pas les protocoles POP et IMAP 

mieux vaut ouvrir une boîte chez un autre provider,
hotmail pose trop de pb


----------



## marian (14 Septembre 2006)

bonjour, moi aussi je cherche comment faire et macfreepops ça marche pas...la connexion se lance, puis message d'erreur(network error je crois)...config OK mais pas moyen de remonter le courrier...une idée sur la question ????


----------



## ntx (14 Septembre 2006)

marian a dit:


> une idée sur la question ????


Cf etudiant69 : laisse tomber hotmail, c'est une source d'ennui sur tout ce qui n'est pas Windows !


----------



## marian (14 Septembre 2006)

je comprends bien mais le pb c'est que c'est pour ma fille, coinçée à l'internat (donc pas moyen d'ouvrir son msn cause restriction des sites "connectables") et qui voudrait bien remonter ces messages...et puis mns reste le plus évident pour elle, sinon comment faire quand 90% de ces potes sont sur windows+msn ????


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Septembre 2006)

tu peux utiliser msn messenger sans utiliser une adresse hotmail  

Et si elle veut un webmail de qualit&#233;, pas de soucis j'ai plein d'inviation &#224; gMail  &#224; distribuer 
(et avec lui aucun soucis pour rappatrier ses mails)


----------



## marian (14 Septembre 2006)

bon alors disons que je ne suis pas rompue à msn et hotmail...ou peut être que je me suis mal expliquée car il s'agit de msn messenger et donc elle ouvre sa cession avec son adresse, non ?


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Septembre 2006)

Pour utiliser MSN Messenger il faut entrer un "MSN Passport" qui est une adresse mail, g&#233;n&#233;ralement hotmail.fr MAIS pas forc&#233;ment. On peut cr&#233;er un compte MSN Passport avec un autre mail.


----------



## marian (14 Septembre 2006)

ok merci mais là ça veut dire refaire une adresse, la transmettre à tous etc...enfin ça y est je viens d'y arriver en faisant la tentative à partir de mon Ibook et de mon compte et après quelques galères (zavé pas tt compris du 1er coup...) j'y suis enfin arrivée et ça marche donc je vais lui faire ça sur son Macbook pour son compte et elle sera contente...merci quand même pour ton offre Gmail


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

personnellement j'ai utilisé l'une des mes adresse mail fournies par mon FAI pour créer une adresse passport.NET. Avec cette adresse je n'ai aucun souci pour me connecter sur msn n'importe où dans le monde mais aussi recevoir de la messagerie classique que je peux relever avec thunderbird ou Mail pour mon cas.​


----------



## marian (14 Septembre 2006)

oui c'est une bonne solution mais ça suppose que l'adresse en @hotmail.fr ne soient pas déjà créée...dans mon cas, il ne s'agissait pas de savoir quelle était la meilleure option mais de faire avec ce qui existait déjà..donc si certains ont le même problème, je vous dirais volontier comment j'ai procédé...de toute façon je mettrais un petit mot là dessus...le temps de rédiger ça avec les liens adéquates !...


----------



## Sonji (19 Septembre 2006)

darkniko a dit:


> bonjour est-ce que quelqun sait comment recevoir les messages d'un compte hotmail sur thunderbird merci



Pour ma part, j'utilise aussi Thunderbird, et j'ai &#233;galement une adresse hotmail.fr.

Thunderbird peut &#234;tre configur&#233; pour utiliser une adresse MSN/hotmail sans probl&#232;me, que ce soit pour recevoir ses mails ou pour en envoyer.

Pour cela il faut installer une *extension* Thunderbird qui s'appelle Webmail --> dans Thunderbird : menu "outils" > Extensions > installer (puis parcourir son disque &#224; la recherche des extensions t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es - liste des extensions Thunderbird disponible *ici *), puis le *module* Hotmail qui va avec (il en existe d'autres : gmail, yahoo, lycos, etc...) :

- *L'extension Webmail* : *ici* - version 1.0.12 &#224; ce jour
- *Le module Hotmail* (et autres) : *ici aussi* - version 1.0.6 &#224; ce jour

Pour param&#233;trer tout &#231;a, je ne peux que vous conseiller de vous rendre *sur cette page* o&#249; tout vous sera expliqu&#233; bien mieux que je ne saurais le faire moi-m&#234;me.

Cependant, j'attire votre attention sur le fait que ce tutorial ne prend pas en compte MAC OS X (car Thunderbird est utilisable &#233;galement sur Wind$$$), et que chez moi, il a fallu que je configure mes ports comme suit :
pop : port > 1024
smtp : port > 1024
imap : port > 1024

Sans quoi les communications &#233;taient bloqu&#233;es par le syst&#232;me...
Lors de le cr&#233;ation du compte de courrier webmail + compte smtp hotmail, pensez &#224; utiliser &#233;galement les m&#234;me n&#176; de ports que ceux donn&#233;s dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de l'extension Webmail.

En cas de souci : MP ou email, je vous filerai des copies d'&#233;crans, etc etc...

Voil&#224;, j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a vous aura aid&#233;, ou d'autres, dans cette manip'.

@ +


----------



## ddhc (13 Décembre 2006)

Je sais pas comment vous faites.
Les tuto se contredisent, j'ai suivi le tuto proposé, résultat : avant je pouvais que recevoir des mails, pas en envoyer, maintenant ça me met "temps limite dépassé lors de la connexion au serveur ...".

Je me retrouve encore plus paumé qu'au début. Je suis pas le seul dans ce cas, mais je me demande bien à quoi sert un client mail comme thunderbird si faut faire des réglages pour bac+12.

Ce que je vois c'est que des programmes à la con comme MSN messanger font mieux !
On voit le nombre de messages non lus, alors que là, on voit plus rien du tout !

J'ai réussi à recevoir mais impossible d'envoyer le moindre mail (sauf pour une réponse ). Il parait que c'est payant ...

Que mettre en serveur pop et smtc ?

Est-ce que ça marche chez quelqu'un au moins ?


----------



## marian (14 Décembre 2006)

chez moi ça fonctionne très bien, le pop est nommé "localhost", j'ai mis le port à 2000 et le smtp est automatiquement repris sur celui du compte principale...c'est plus simple que d'en changer et de toute façon si tu fais "répondre" à un message, ce sera bien ton adresse hotmail qui apparaîtra au destinataire, donc aucun souci...quant à cette histoire de payer...???? je vois pas bien de quoi tu parles mais ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il ne faut pas payer !!!!!!...


----------

